# soapy leaf embeds



## Lynusann (Jul 15, 2015)

I've seen soapers add "leaf" embeds to their soaps and for the life of me I can't find a good mold for a SMALL leaf. Does anyone have any recommendations for a mold, or at least a process for doing it? 

I suppose I could take an xacto knife and cut out small leaves by hand and then score them for the veins but that's a bit more detail work than I'd care to do by hand at the moment.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 15, 2015)

They have some in the polymer clay section of michaels depending on how small you want to get. I just saw these on jo-annns

http://www.joann.com/woodland-clay-molds/12236675.html#start=30


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 15, 2015)

I have one of these...the leaves are about 1/2"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-maple-l...83808318&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 15, 2015)

I think I'm looking for something more along these lines:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 15, 2015)

With those being that small I would think that they are polymer clay molds. Ive also seen small ones in the mod podge mold things.

http://www.michaels.com/mod-podge-mod-molds-flowers/10269590.html

ETA: I would honestly try etsy for something like that if youre looking for a specific shape. They have all kinds! That, or make your own. With $12 (less w/ a coupon), and a mold positive, you could make a bunch.


ETA 2: Looks to me like those are actually these etsy listings! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/122429...y&ga_search_query=leaf mold&ref=sr_gallery_12

https://www.etsy.com/listing/199182...y&ga_search_query=leaf mold&ref=sr_gallery_12


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 15, 2015)

ooh! the michaels ones look like the form I'm looking for! 

I've tried my hand at mold making before...lets just say it did not end well...


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 15, 2015)

Check the baking section. They have fondant molds that look very similar.


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 16, 2015)

I had bought one silicone mold with 4 types of shapes from Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BCCH75Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I think the one used in the other pictures that you shred are below link. Of course I may be wrong! !!!

Good luck!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NV0GIXY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 16, 2015)

I rarely, if ever, work with M&P, but I'm wondering if I could pour out a THIN layer of M&P and use one of those fondant punches or does M&P get TOO hard for something like that?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lynusann said:


> I rarely, if ever, work with M&P, but I'm wondering if I could pour out a THIN layer of M&P and use one of those fondant punches or does M&P get TOO hard for something like that?


 
That would probably work fine.  I've poured a thing layer and used a cookie cutter.  It's pretty pliable when it's thin.


----------

